# Unser erster Miniteich



## Skyraker (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute möchten auch wir euch unseren ersten Miniteich vorstellen. Stück für Stück haben wir ihn in den letzten drei Monaten nun so aufgebaut, dass er wie folgt aussieht.



 



 


Ich weiss, die Rasenkanten müssen unbedingt geschnitten werden. Doch mit der Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie ist dieses momentan schwer zu bewerkstelligen. Hoffe aber, es die Tage machen zu können.

Dann sind wir mal gespannt wie euch unser Mini gefällt. 

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo Thomas,

der Teich ist toll, aber Du weißt schon, dass der sehr warm wird. Die Kameraden da drin sind ja nicht ganz so robust...(und gehören da meiner Meinung nach nicht rein - aber das hatten wir schon mal, oder ).

Aber der Teich ist wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## Skyraker (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hi,

das mit den Kameraden ist soweit ganz gut gelöst. Die Wassertemperatur schwankt zwischen 18 und 23 Grad (Messungen der letzten 4 Wochen). Dabei hatten wir es sogar eine Woche extrem heiss. Wenn´s warm wird wird der Teich komplett von morgens an abgeschattet. Abends wird die Abschattung dann wieder entfernt.

Wasserwerte und Temperatur sind wirklich stabil.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## snoopy3274 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo Thomas,

wow der sieht echt klasse aus 

Deine Pflanzen sind ja in den 3 Monaten richtig explodiert, hast du was besonderes gemacht    

Wieviel Liter hat dein Miniteich denn, das täucht auf den Fotos immer so.

Und mit deinem Knie, gute Besserung  

LG
Marion


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hi Thomas,

kommen die Orandas und Moors im
Winter ins Haus?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fischnanny (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo Thomas,
sehr schön dein Teichlein. Mir gefällt es gut, dass du noch so viele Pflanzen drum rum hast, so sieht alles harmonisch aus. Super!
Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Skyraker (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für euer Lob.

@ Andy
Die kleinen kommen über Winter definitiv rein. Momentan sieht es nach einem ca. 300 Liter AQ aus, was wir ihnen wohl gönnen werden.

@Marion
Der Mini hat 450 Liter. Mit den Pflanzen haben wir nichts gemacht. Genau genommen sind es auch nur 2 Monate und ein paar (???) Tage. Wir haben alle in Bau- oder Zoomärkten gekauft. Die Erde von den Wurzeln haben wir komplett Erdfrei gewaschen und dann in den Kies gesetzt. Geschossen sind sie in den letzten vier Wochen. 
Drei sind jedoch eingegangen (haben scheinbar die Erhöhung des Wasserspiegels nicht verkraftet).
Die Seerose haben wir in einen Korb mit Teicherde gepflanzt und mit einer dünnen Schicht Kies abgedeckt. Diese war allerdings auch unser Problemkind. Sie hatte zwei Blätter, welche nur ganz langsam nach oben kamen. Als sie endlich die Wasseroberfläche erreichten, fingen sie an zu "gammeln". Schweren Herzens habe ich sie dann abgeschnitten. Seit dem schiesst sie aber aus allen Ecken. In den letzten paar Wochen haben es neun Blätter nach oben geschafft. Das neunte ist seit gestern oben und das zehnte Blatt hat schon wieder den halben Weg hinter sich. *freu*
Die Wasserpflanzen sitzen in gewaschenem Spielsand, welcher leicht mit Kies gemischt wurde. Darüber kam dann noch eine hauchdünne Schicht Kies.
Das mit dem Knie wird langsam wieder. Gestern bin ich noch um den Teich gerobbt und habe die Rasenkanten geschnitten. Natürlich von Hand, damit kein Abschnitt in den Teich gelangt. 


Probleme:

Tja, die Algen haben es mir angetan. Es ist zwar nicht schlimm, jedoch wurden es immer mehr und ich habe sie jeden Abend wie ein Depp aus dem Wasser und den einzelnen Pflanzen gepflückt. Gestern habe ich "Idiot" dann mal daran gedacht mir den UVC anzusehen. Ha, das Glas war dreckig.  Habe es gereinigt und es geht wieder sichtbar aufwärts. Hatte doch vorher glasklares Wasser. 

Zeitaufwand:

Eine gemütliche Stunde am Tag nehme ich mir immer. Fische Füttern (jeder wird "einzeln" gefüttern) und kleine Pflegearbeiten liegen dann an.

Folgebecken:

Das Aussenbecken für das nächste Jahr steht nun auch fest. Habe mal eines gesehen und es gestern im Netz wiedergefunden. Ihr Heim für das nächste Jahr wird dann ein 1300 Liter Becken werden. Mehr ist vom Platz her definitiv nicht drin.


So, nun werde ich mal wieder im Forum ein wenig stöbern gehen.
Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*



> @ Andy
> Die kleinen kommen über Winter definitiv rein. Momentan sieht es nach einem ca. 300 Liter AQ aus, was wir ihnen wohl gönnen werden.



Da bin ich aber froh, das es keine Fischstäbchen gibt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Skyraker (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo Andy,

ich bezweifle, dass sie es nur annähernd in Richtung des Gefrierpunktes schaffen würden. Ein schönes AQ sollte es schon werden. Wenn ich meine Frau noch überredet bekomme, könnte es allerdings auch ein Zimmerteich mit 400-500 Litern werden. Müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren. Da bin ich aber noch am Lesen.

Mein Wunschteich für das nächste Jahr ist der Heissner B600-00.
Den habe ich im Geschäft mal gesehen und ich fand es mit den einzelnen Terassen und der Aufteilung sehr gelungen. Kennt den evtl. jemand und kann mir etwas dazu sagen? Ich weiss nicht was ich von dem integrierten "Skimmer" halten soll. Kann das funktionieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo Thomas,

ich würde nen Folienteich einer Schale immer vorziehn,
da bist Du viel variabler vor allem in der Tiefe.

Meine Rotkappenorandas, Blackmoors und Ranchus
kommen bei 1,40 Meter Tiefe gut über den Winter,
mit Eisfreihalter natürlich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## snoopy3274 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hallo Thomas,

wow, dann hast du bestimmt einen super grünen Daumen, ich bin mal gespannt,
habe die Seerose ja jetzt nach ganz unten gestellt, 50cm, es sind 2 Stengel dran, ein Blatt ist schon auf und das andere arbeitet sich nach oben, aber mehr kann ich noch nicht sehen. Aber sie ist ja auch erst seit kurzem bei uns 
Wir haben extra diese Pflanztöpfchen gekauft und alle Pflanzen umgetopft in so ein Töpfchen (extra viele Löcher), unten ein bisschen Kies, dann die Pflanze mit Erde und dann wieder etwas Kies, meinst du das war ein Fehler, die Wurzeln nicht zu befreien? Und genau so, also mit Töpfchen, habe ich sie in die Sumpfzone gesetzt. 

Was hast du denn da für Kamaraden drin, sind das Goldfische?


----------



## Skyraker (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

@ Andy

Ein Folienteich könnte schwierig werden. Den kann man ja nie so steilwandig bauen wie ein Fertigbecken.

@ Marion

Mit einem grünen Daumen hat es wohl nichts zu tun. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Teich. Die Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone habe ich nur in Kies eingesetzt. Die Wurzeln habe ich abgewaschen, sie dann in feinen Kies gesetzt und dann nochmal mit gröberen Kies bedeckt. Stehen wunderbar und spriessen meines Erachtens sehr gut.
Nur die Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich, wie schon geschrieben, in ein Gemisch aus gewaschenem Spielsand und Kies eingesetzt und dann nochmal dünn mit Kies abgedeckt.
Wie das Ganze auf Dauer funktioniert kann ich natürlich noch nicht beurteilen.


Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Skyraker (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Sorry Marion,

bei den Fischen handelt es sich um Schleierschwänze. Red Cap und Black Moor. Bis Dato fühlen sie sich noch super wohl. Zu realisieren ist das Ganze in der Beckengröße jedoch recht schwierig. Ich achte penibel auf Laubeinfall, schatte ihn bei Hitze immer rechtzeitig ab, sammle jede Blüte aus dem Wasser bevor sie vergammelt, habe einen für den Mini sehr großen Filter, mache regelmässig Teilwasserwechsel...
So gesehen ein Aussen-AQ ohne Deckel mit erhöhtem Pflegeaufwand.

Es bedarf wirklich so einiges an täglicher Pflege. Zu dem kommt dann noch, dass der Teich nächstes Jahr unbedingt durch einen größeren ersetzt werden muss, da unsere kleinen dann für das "Aufzuchtbecken" zu klein geworden sind. Die wachsen fast wie die Pflanzen. 

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*



> Ein Folienteich könnte schwierig werden. Den kann man ja nie so steilwandig bauen wie ein Fertigbecken.



Sorry, da liegst Du falsch, selbst Koiteiche
mit steilen Wänden und 2 Meter Tiefe und
mehr kann man mit Folie realisieren.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Skyraker (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unser erster Miniteich*

Hi Andy

Ok, wenn man Folie schneidet und verschweisst sollte das wohl gehen. Folie ist aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so mein Ding. Irgendwie mag ich diese Becken. Ein Naturteich wird es eh nie werden. 

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------

